
Show HN: Ramp Receipts – Free receipts dashboard and PDFs for stripe - senoff
https://rampreceipts.com/
======
senoff
Ramp Receipts was built by the team at RampVentures.com for the saas
community. Our receipts service is free as a way to give back and solve an
issue every startup saas company (including ours) has. So yes its free forever
for folks signing up now.

------
bottles11
Is there any info on pricing? Surely it's not free forever?

~~~
sujanpatel
We have no plans to charge for our current API

